# îţi + direct object



## chatkigazouille

Hello all!

I was reading Psalmii 103 and I found a structure that bothers me a little:
(Cornilescu) 
El *îţi* iartă toate fărădelegile tale, 
El *îţi* vindecă toate bolile tale

Why is it that we have "îţi" over in the two sentences? If we removed it, it would still be fine wouldn't it? Because the verbs (ierta and vindeca) already have, for each of them, their own direct objects (fărădelegile and bolile). 

Compare this with the English version
(NASB)
Who pardons (verb) all your iniquities (direct object), 
Who heals (verb) all your diseases (direct object);

I appreciate your help. Thank you all!


----------



## irinet

The Romanian pronoun "îți" reinforces the idea of whose inquities are pardoned. We could even skip "tale" which stands for "your".
Normally, I wouldn't have translated the "Psalms" this way.
I'd rather find "Şi iartă toate fărădelegile tale, /Şi vindecă toate bolile tale" more appropriate for a religious text.


----------



## chatkigazouille

@irinet "We could even skip "tale" which stands for "your"."

You mean, 1) we could get rid of "tale" if we have "îți" in the sentence, or 2) we could get rid of "tale" and "îți' at the same time?

2) wouldn't make sense to me because now it'd be unclear whose iniquities and diseases the Lord got rid of.

Thank you!


----------



## irinet

Well, both 'îți' and 'tale' refer to *you*. So, it would make great sense whether you use 'îți' or 'tale' or you leave *one* out, not both.


As a side, you can have the following situations. Imagine that there are three persons involved in getting a book back.

*He *is giving *you her* book back.
*El* *îți* dă cartea *ei* înapoi. (*îți *stands for *you*)

In this situation, you can leave neither out.
El - the subject of the predicate;
Îți - to whom the S gives the book;
Ei - whose book is. It's hers. If it was yours, you could have skipped 'ta' (cartea ta), but not 'îți': El *îți* dă cartea înapoi.


----------



## chatkigazouille

@irinet Thanks. I'm well aware of what Îți is for!


----------



## irinet

You are welcome.
And I am glad that you are so interested in Romanian and that we could answer your question.

Sper să îți folosească!


----------

